# Wool



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Has anybody used Weatherby's performace 28oz wool parka and pants?
Or Fislon's 28 oz Wool Jacket and pants? I am considering a new hunting outfit...i am hunting the Upper Penninsula in Michigan in November this year and want to stay warm...average temp in the area is 14 degrees...

I read an article in Sporting classics about field tests on both jackets...was wondering if anyone has used either of them and could share thier opinion...

Thanks


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Misspelled Filson...

Filson 28oz Parka and Pants?


----------

